# Trouble Connecting to WPA2 Network



## ieternalv (Oct 31, 2007)

Every time I try to connect to a WPA2 network at school I get this error popping up after I accept the certificate. When I try to authenticate it gives me:

WPA Authentication Failed : Security Error 0

It was working fine for a while but then I had to change my user name and password for some school cleaning.

I'm thinking it the computer might think I'm using my old user name since every time I try to authenticate the network it has my old user name in the user name slot. Is there anyway I can clear this so it doesn't pop up with my old user name?


----------

